# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  su 27 ub  russian navy

## cesare

hi all i have the great wall hobby su 27 ub the navy version use the same colour of the su 33 or are different ? thanks for the help

----------


## Fencer

> hi all i have the great wall hobby su 27 ub the navy version use the same colour of the su 33 or are different ? thanks for the help


https://russianplanes.net/f!b!t!a!c!...p1!reg!ser!y!n

----------


## AndyK

> hi all i have the great wall hobby su 27 ub the navy version use the same colour of the su 33 or are different ? thanks for the help


On the navy Su-27UB, the paint colors are different from the colors of the Su-33.

----------

